# seat suggestions under $100?



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 6', 210 lbs and dropping. I'm steadily increasing miles and saddle time. Wondering what suggestions and advice you all might have regarding a comfortable replacement saddle. Right now I am using some generic Brooks knockoff that is actually more comfortable than either of the Sella San Marco saddles that I also have. I tend to move around a bit when riding. Comfort over long distances is much more of a concern than saving a few ounces of weight. Hoping to find the right fit for under $100. I know that saddles are a pretty individual selection, just looking for some pointers to get me started.

Edit: While I'm on the subject of budget upgrades, suggestions for a decent economical Look style pedal? Looking to ditch the toe clips before my first century ride.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

How about a Brooks?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

b4_ford said:


> While I'm on the subject of budget upgrades, suggestions for a decent economical Look style pedal? Looking to ditch the toe clips before my first century ride.


Not KeO, but old Look style (aka "Delta")? If so, the Exustars PR70s are not bad and look good. Wabi's photo is the best, but check and see if these PR70s could be gotten a little cheaper from Performance (rebranded "Forté") or Nashbar (rebranded "N"). Logo is hidden by shoe, if that matters to you.  
http://www.wabicycles.com/pedal_options.html


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

While it's a given that saddle preferences are highly personal, Specialized road line gets a pretty good rep and might be worth a look.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...sid=2011EquipSaddlesRoad&pscid=1009&scid=1020

My only advice re: going clipless is to either do it well before the century or wait till after. Cleat set up being an integral part of bike fit, getting it wrong could make for a _very_ unpleasant 100 miles.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> While it's a given that saddle preferences are highly personal, Specialized road line gets a pretty good rep and might be worth a look.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...sid=2011EquipSaddlesRoad&pscid=1009&scid=1020


+1 on the Specialized saddles. I have used the Avatar and the Romin. Really like both but the Avatar is only $79.00 and well worth it. It was very comfortable for me. Switched to the Romin for a little more flex. Keep rollin :thumbsup:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

For well under $100 (closer to $50), you can get a Selle Italia Turbo. Probably the comfiest saddle I've ever had.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Try finding a shop with a decent selection that allows you to test out saddles. That's par for the course around here but I don't know how common trials are elsewhere.
Try some that are over your budget too. I'm not trying to imply there's a direct relation between cost and comfort but if there's something out that for say $120 that's perfect for you you should give yourself the opportunity to find it. And for something as important to comfort as a saddle the extra $20 will be well worth it.
Don't forget that finding the right chamois for you is a part of the equation too.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Saddles are an individual thing. What feels like a Lazy-Boy to one might be the worst implement of torture to another.

With regard to pedals, you can get Look Keo Classics for about $65 shipped from xxcycle in France.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have used the Specialized Avitar and it is pretty decent for under $100. I changed to the Selle Italia Gel Flow Flite Max (think i got that correct), you can find it on the internet for $109, so it just bust your budget.

While I LOVE the Selle Italia Flite Flow Max (flow is for with cutout), I recommend testiing a few saddles and get the saddle you really LOVE and don't make price an option. If a $200 saddle allows you to ride a century without being a pain in the but, that's what you want. You probably won't have to spend that because there are a lot of great saddles out there.

For pedals, I recommend Speedplay Light action since you are new; but if you want Look style, I'd go with the iClics (have not used them


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Tommy Walker said:


> I I changed to the Selle Italia Gel Flow Flite Max (think i got that correct), you can find it on the internet for $109, so it just bust your budget.


It's actually "Max Flite Gel Flow". Not that it matters ;-)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If the saddle you have is working for you, just be happy.

If not, ask your LBS if they have some new bike takeoffs. They often have a bin full of saddles that they'll be happy to part with for not much. Of course, it's usually not fancy ones and there's not a lot of selection - it's going to be whatever comes OEM on the lines they sell. But for many of us, how well a saddle works and what the price is have no relation. You might also buy at an LBS with a saddle exchange policy, or look for an LBS that participates in WTB's demo program. Of course that means you only try WTB's saddles, but if none of them work for you, at least you didn't spend any money learning that.

Tons of people are perfectly happy with SPDs and MTB shoes for a clipless pedal system. Get a racing shoe, not a casual one - the stiff sole is important for distances like a century. I ride with Speedplays - not cheap, unless you buy 'em used from a friend, but very kind to my knees.


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

b4_ford said:


> I'm 6', 210 lbs and dropping. I'm steadily increasing miles and saddle time. Wondering what suggestions and advice you all might have regarding a comfortable replacement saddle. Right now I am using some generic Brooks knockoff that is actually more comfortable than either of the Sella San Marco saddles that I also have. I tend to move around a bit when riding. Comfort over long distances is much more of a concern than saving a few ounces of weight. Hoping to find the right fit for under $100. I know that saddles are a pretty individual selection, just looking for some pointers to get me started.
> 
> Edit: While I'm on the subject of budget upgrades, suggestions for a decent economical Look style pedal? Looking to ditch the toe clips before my first century ride.


I have an entry level bike that came with (and still has) a WTB Rocket V that is about a $50 saddle. I have a much nicer bike that now has a $240 Selle SMP saddle. In all honesty, I find the WTB Rocket V is slightly more comfortable for me.

The WTB Rocket V comes in about 5 different models ranging from $35 to $150 and has very good reviews on this site. The WTB Rocket V might be worth a try.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

b4_ford said:


> I'm 6', 210 lbs and dropping. I'm steadily increasing miles and saddle time. Wondering what suggestions and advice you all might have regarding a comfortable replacement saddle. Right now I am using some generic Brooks knockoff that is actually more comfortable than either of the Sella San Marco saddles that I also have. I tend to move around a bit when riding. Comfort over long distances is much more of a concern than saving a few ounces of weight. Hoping to find the right fit for under $100. I know that saddles are a pretty individual selection, just looking for some pointers to get me started.
> 
> Edit: While I'm on the subject of budget upgrades, suggestions for a decent economical Look style pedal? Looking to ditch the toe clips before my first century ride.


As others have said, the Specialized Avatar has been a very good choice for the parameters you indicated. They are now offered in the Avatar Expert and Avatar Comp Gel in 3 width sizes. The FAQ section of the Specialized website has the procedure/suggestions on the proper width selection. I think for your situation, 155mm is the starting point.
I have both the Avatar Expert and the Avatar BG Gel (predecessor to the Comp Gel) on different bikes with similar results.
Additionaly, I think that a pair of quality tights with good padding is as important for comfort in long rides as the saddle itself.


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> With regard to pedals, you can get Look Keo Classics for about $65 shipped from xxcycle in France.


holy crapola. thx for posting that, i'm also shopping for pedals.

have you bought from them before?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> While it's a given that saddle preferences are highly personal, Specialized road line gets a pretty good rep and might be worth a look.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc...sid=2011EquipSaddlesRoad&pscid=1009&scid=1020
> 
> My only advice re: going clipless is to either do it well before the century or wait till after. Cleat set up being an integral part of bike fit, getting it wrong could make for a _very_ unpleasant 100 miles.


Specialized makes pretty good saddles and seems to be keen on making a lot of sizes to fit to most riders out there. However, the right saddle can still hurt like heck if it's not fitted correctly. 

Definitely get the cleats and bike fit ASAP and well in advance of the century ride. Every little detail can add up quickly on a 100 mile ride.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I just spent $60 on a lightly used Brooks B17 Champion Flyer off of Craigslist. Looks odd with the springs but hopefully it will conform to my big old butt.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Are you using high quality shorts?

While finding a well-fitting saddle is important, depending on the type of discomfort a short with high-quality chamois can also greatly improve seat comfort.

David


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Still getting used to the look of springs but Gawd this is a fantastic seat! After about 10 miles I stopped and moved it back a bit. After 20 miles, the point where my rear usually was getting very uncomfortable, I was feeling no discomfort. If the weather holds I'm doing 50 miles in the morning. I have drank the Brooks Kool-Aid!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I have Look pedals, and am happy with them. But, if I were ordering pedals today, I'd get Ultegras. 
Instead of a saddle, since you have a generic Brooks, get some Sugoi RS shorts, or some DeSoto 400 mile shorts if you can find them in your budget.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dgeesaman said:


> Are you using high quality shorts?
> 
> While finding a well-fitting saddle is important, depending on the type of discomfort a short with high-quality chamois can also greatly improve seat comfort.
> 
> David


Very much so, especially on a 100 mile ride. I've been using team-issued Loius Garneau's upper line for a few years and I have the feeling I might be dropping some serious coin on some really high end shorts for 100 mile days.

For the pedals, brand isn't terribly important, but I'd stick with a road shoe and cleat. Again, for 100 miles, you need something good. I highly suggest a Specialized cleat fit and sole inserts.


----------

